

The Legality of Forking - ptbello
http://code.ipstenu.org/2011/the-legality-of-forking/

======
RyanMcGreal
Related:

<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/10/19/the-point>

------
Hyena
The author routinely confuses right and legal, makes spurious value arguments
and believes that literal contractualism is a replacement for social norms. In
essence, the author believes that a defection-oriented society is right and
good, that we'd all be better off in a low trust, highly mercenary society.

If he doesn't, then he neither understands his own position nor agrees with
it.

~~~
wccrawford
To me, he seemed to flip-flop back and forth on it until the end. I think he
was trying to counter-argue, but ended up presenting the ideas as his own.

Very confusing.

As for the company... They tried the money & collaboration method first. When
it was rejected, they went another totally legal route.

We don't know why those devs left. Maybe it was money, maybe it was pride...
Maybe they disagreed with the direction that was being taken, and changed
companies so they could go in a better direction. Maybe they were bored. We
don't know.

~~~
Hyena
I'm not sure it matters why the devs left. What they did was still a breach of
ethics.

------
mkopinsky
I'll either be way upvoted or way downvoted for this, but next I expect to see
an article on "The Legality of Spooning".

